# Miter slot lock



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey, This is probably pretty basic, but what is the best way to lock a jig into the miter slots on a table saw. So it doesn't slide. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

One suggestion, a cam lock

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=45034&cat=1,43455,61994&ap=1

Or a knob.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=61652&cat=1,43455,61994&ap=1

Needs a T bolt or some bolt which fits in the mtire slot.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=65638&cat=1,43455,61994&ap=1

I purchased a few of the cam locks for this purpose, I just have not needed them - yet.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I( use these, from Rockler.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Being a Shopsmith user, normal doesn't apply to my slots. I just clamp it where I need it to be. Wish "normal" did apply. Those sliders and knobs from Rockler look pretty slick.


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Perfect. Thanks.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Pirate said:


> I( use these, from Rockler.


+1 on these. I just got some and they hold very solid. The two I got were not exactly the same same size though and I had to sand the edges of one to make it fit the miter slot more easily. Both lock solid into my cast iron TS slot or the aluminum T style miter slot in my router table.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Machined a cpl today......


----------

